
MakerBot unveils 3-D scanner - susanhi
http://www.cnn.com/2013/03/08/tech/innovation/makerbot-pettis-sxsw/index.html?c=tech
======
stephengillie
How extensible will the 3d files be? Can we convert them to DXF and modify
them in AutoCAD now, or will that be added in later?

Even if not, people will still scan and upload scans of common objects, such
as the battery cover to a remote control or controller or wiimote. Someone
(Google? Make?) will host the Youtube/Github of 3d image scans, where people
will freely upload their scans.

And there are all kinds of other prototyping situations where this could be
used -- make a model out of clay or balsa or your favorite malleable material,
scan it, then print it from the 3d printer.

Which leads to fast physical prototyping -- 3d-print a model, modify it with
hand or power tools (box knife, file, dremel), scan, modify the shape file in
AutoCAD, 3d-print, modify by hand, scan, modify in AutoCAD, etc.

~~~
MBCook
I'd imagine that the software produces STL files. Unfortunately Makerbot only
announced this product will exist, they didn't provide any pictures or details
yet.

The github style site exists, it's called Thingiverse[1]. People post some
amazing stuff. Watching Thingiverse was a big part of why I bought my 3D
printer.

I agree that the ability to make something in a medium you're familiar with
and take that as a base for 3D modeling seems great. I think some people have
tried that using the 3D capture programs that use a series of photographs, but
this would certainly work better.

1\. <http://www.thingiverse.com>

------
gfodor
I interviewed at this company almost 10 years ago who made this:

<http://www.nextengine.com/>

seems simliar and I'd imagine a 10 year lead on R&D is a big moat.

~~~
regularfry
I doubt MakerBot will target anything like the precision one would assume from
that. The printers aren't capable of _very_ high resolution, so it's just not
needed. Yet.

------
stevenrace
I hope it's more than a simple line scanner given the price estimates.
'Structured Light' perhaps?

I've been using a LCD projector + CCD webcam + Davids Laser Scanner [1] for
sometime now to scan large objects (and a laser line scanner for smaller
objects). I imagine one could build a consumer friendly setup with an arrary
of 5W LEDs, a small LCD/e-ink display, and a bit of magic for fairly cheap.

[1] [http://www.david-
laserscanner.com/wiki/david3_user_manual/st...](http://www.david-
laserscanner.com/wiki/david3_user_manual/structured_light)

------
brokenparser
The bigger news in this article is that they're trying to 3D-print chocolate!
Everything in my apartment looks delicious now, especially those PCI cards.

~~~
stevenrace
Various RepRap extruders use peristaltic pumps to print chocolate, ceramics,
etc.

[http://richrap.blogspot.com/2012/04/universal-paste-
extruder...](http://richrap.blogspot.com/2012/04/universal-paste-extruder-
ceramic-food.html)

------
joshuaheard
This is great. I hope to see this feature built into their printer someday.

